# electric plugs



## Bongofury (Mar 30, 2015)

Should the electrical plugs for the lights and fans be inside the grow area or outside the grow area?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2015)

All my electrical connections are outside my tent.

But you are really over thinking this


----------



## zem (Mar 30, 2015)

lol :yeahthat: it depends on your situation, in my case, i only have 2 plugs on 12/12 inside the rest is outside. inside outside bottom line, safe practical is what you want


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 30, 2015)

This is not a tent but a growing area made of wood. I ran a new power line to this area as there is no power there. I think i'll put the new box and plugs inside  the new growing area. I hope i'm not being a pain in the a$$. I just want to build this area once.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2015)

I have outlets run around the perimeter of my flowering room.  I would rather have more outlets and no hanging electrical lines and no extension cords.  I also have hangers meant to support plumbing lines that keep the cords and air lines off the floor and neat.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 30, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have outlets run around the perimeter of my flowering room.  I would rather have more outlets and no hanging electrical lines and no extension cords.  I also have hangers meant to support plumbing lines that keep the cords and air lines off the floor and neat.



Thanks Hemp Goddess. It WILL be nice.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a post with some pics of my flowering closet.  It's cool when you know how to use tools and build things.  This was once 2 separate 3 x 3 closets for 2 different bedrooms.  I took the dividing wall out, removed both doors, re-walled over the door spaces, and cut a new door in that is accessible only from the master bathroom.   

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35076


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just keep them of the ground incase of a water leak or spill and you should be good


----------

